
OpenBSD disables IPv4 support - 0mp
https://marc.info/?l=openbsd-cvs&m=152256582629837&w=2
======
sverige
It's about time. The IPv6 standard was published 20 years ago.

~~~
mehrdadn
Have all the privacy issues with IPv6 been addressed by most
systems/infrastructures people encounter?

~~~
chmielewski
A naked, public facing (world reachable) IPv6 is a privacy issue - if somebody
knows the context of multiple IPv6 addresses in your environment with regard
to how they interface it can be worse. With sufficient best practices and a
well thought out environment it is just as secure as IPv4; no more no less.

~~~
mehrdadn
> With sufficient best practices and a well thought out environment it is just
> as secure as IPv4

Yeah, but that doesn't answer my question.

------
himom
Lol.

All ip4 packets should be redirected to /dev/easterbunny

------
icedchai
Good April Fools!

